# The Wave Rock...Neat Pics.



## Pappy (Aug 26, 2014)

Near Perth, Western Australia, this is called the Hyden Wave Rock. It is 46 foot high and 360 feet long. Folks like to have their pics. taken which looks like they are surfing.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 26, 2014)

Cool Pappy, thanks for posting!


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 26, 2014)

Wow great pics pappy..


----------



## Kitties (Aug 26, 2014)

Amazing.


----------

